# Oregano tea



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ive been gone for awhile so I wanted to ask if anyone has had great success with oregano tea. 
Ive been taking it for about a months and my feet stopped stinking, my poo doesnt stink and there has been a remarkable improvement to my LG. 
I was wondering if I should take oregano oil or keep using the oregano tea. 
My LG is still there but the stink is not as strong. Ill keep you posted if it goes away. 
I was cured until I started to eat sugar and the smell came back with a vengeance. Once I get rid of this stink, I have to remember to not eat a lot of sugar again


----------

